# KAT VON D LIQUID LIPSTICK IN LOLITA



## xandraxelestine (Jul 19, 2015)

I love Kat von d liquid lipsticks so much that i barely wear any other liquid lipstick brands i own. the shade lolita is like my go to lippie, but like we all know, the shade has been changed three times now. I had all three releases, but ended up selling the first and second release, cause i liked the third release better, and it was described as a "dusty rose" if memory serves me well. I gave it out to a friend last week, with hopes id get another, only for me to get to the sephora site to see its now being described as a "chestnut rose". I need to know if this is the same as the third release, or the color has been changed yet again. anyone gotten the Lolita described as a "chestnut rose " yet?


----------

